
The Chattering Masses (2005) - dang
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/05/15/travel/tmagazine/the-chattering-masses.html
======
trequartista
While the article is specific to Calcutta and the Bengal region, the concept
of adda is prevalent in almost the whole of India. Every city, town and even
village has a corner (or many such corners in cities) which usually attracts
people who come to have a casual and relaxed discussion about anything under
the sun and eat some local delicacy.

Check out the movie Brahman Naman (it's on Netflix in the US). This is a
coming of age, sex comedy set in 1980s Bangalore and shows the concept of
"adda" many times where teenage/college boys hangout, ogle at girls and
discuss esoteric quizzing topics.

------
agyaattest
Hello Dang,

where to submit bug report ?

